# Schwarzer Bildschirmrand bei HDMI Kabel



## Patrin (17. Januar 2014)

Seit dem Betrieb des Bildschirms über HDMI besteht ein schwarzer Rand, obwohl die Auflösung von Software und Bildschirm übereinstimmt (1920:1080).
Zwar hat google dazu etwas gefunden, nur scheint der Artikel veraltet zu sein, die Optionen dort finde ich nicht.
Win7 64bit
HD 7770 treiber 8.982.0.0
Flatron M2762D
AMD Vision Engine Control Center version 0307.2216.39940

Hier ist von einem ATI Catalyst Controll Center die Rede.
Schwarzer Rand auf dem Bildschirm beim Anschluss über die DVI- oder HDMI-Schnittstelle Compaq FP5315-Monitor | HP®-Support!


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2014)

Das geht über die Skalierungsoption im Conrol Center und nicht anders.


----------



## Patrin (17. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nun versucht, das AMD Catalyst controll center zu installieren, aber dabei hat er nur zwei Dinge ergänzt, die im AMD Vision Engine Control Center fehlten. 
Ich finde weiterhin kein AMD Catalyst controll center.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2014)

Kenne nur das Catalyst Control Center und da kann man das unter den Skalierungsoptionen einstellen.
Hier nochmal ein Link dazu


----------



## Patrin (19. Januar 2014)

So, nachdem ich sämtliche AMD Treiber entfernt habe und die neusete Version installiert habe, tauchte auch die, neben anderen, fehlende Option "meine digitalen Flachbildschirme" auf.
Vorher fehlte sie einfach.
Danke.


----------

